# Show Your DIY Paint Jobs!



## waqasr

I thought itd be a good idea to create a thread where we can post pics of anything we have painted for our cars or anything really!..This is for the amatuer can jobbies like me..no professional bodyshop guys please..you make us look bad. So i started painting with spray cans when i was 16 and 6 years on i think ive perfected my technique, would LOVE to get a real airbrush setup but dont have the space or money for it. Anyway i repaired a front anniversary splitter for my Golf so thought id show off a few pics. Not many before or during pics but mostly finished.

But there is this one of the plastic filler i used:









and sanded down, you should be able to see where the crack was..well the splitter was in 2 pieces so i used a ton of fibreglass, plastic filler and expanding foam behind it, hopefully the repair holds!









then this is after 4 layers of clear and wetsanded 1500

















and then 3000 (see the shine is coming back here)









Then buffed up using a medium pad and some po203s and finished using a 3m yellow pad and 106fa

























Ill get some pics when its on the actual car too..

So come on people lets see what youve painted!


----------



## terrymcg

Looks great mate. So that was just with rattle cans?


----------



## ant_s

Very good DIY job mate, much better than some pro bodyshop's leave.

What's your technique for spraying? There has been looooads of people saying different techniques on here, some sand between coats, some don't.

I'll see if I've got some pics of the bits I did on my 206.


----------



## Elliott19864

Done a few little bits but these are full cars I have done.

Gun finish














































Second car, same paint used, full shoot from black to red














































Then



























































































And a mini I done


----------



## ClubbyGar

Escort I painted in the boss' garage


----------



## Mr yella

A few of mine can be found here ....

http://public.fotki.com/NEILD/my-spray-jobs-/


----------



## dann2707

Great idea for a thread! These were done by rattle cans.

Wing mirrors etc










Punto alloys.


----------



## waqasr

terrymcg said:


> Looks great mate. So that was just with rattle cans?


Yes this was all done with rattle cans.



ant_s said:


> Very good DIY job mate, much better than some pro bodyshop's leave.
> 
> What's your technique for spraying? There has been looooads of people saying different techniques on here, some sand between coats, some don't.
> 
> I'll see if I've got some pics of the bits I did on my 206.


Thanks for the kind words. Well if starting with a primered piece, ill wetsand the part down with 800 grit to flatten it down and give it 3 or 4 coats of colour, 20mins inbetween each coat. Let the colour dry for a few hours and then a few coats of clear. On this piece i didnt sand inbetween any layers, only flattened the final clear coat and buffed up. You will find though if you do sand inbetween each layer, you will not need to do as much wetsanding at the end..but then i suppose you make up for it by doing it inbetween layers!. But i would sand inbetween coats and the final finish is better because even though the clear coat maybe perfectly smooth and orange peel free, your colour coat may have alot of orange peel and you can see that through the clear coat.

Loving the colour changes on that Seat Elliot, your jobs seem professional!..really wish i had a garage with the whole airbrush setup!

Clubbygar - that old school escort looks awesome!..do you have any finished pics of it all painted up?

Dann - those alloys seem to have come up real nice!..the wing mirrors could do with some cut and buff though.

Oh heres the lights i did on my mk4 golf









Difference between not wetsanding and buffing









Before









After


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

I'm more of a rattle can wheel sprayer:



























Took me a while to handpaint the red inner holes:









Then my make shift spray booth: From red bumper:









To white bumper:


----------



## Andyb0127

Some nice paint jobs there fellas, I've seen professional sprayers that couldn't turn out jobs like that.

Yes I'm a sprayer/panel beater by trade so can appreciate the jobs you guys have turned out keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Andy, do you have any advice on trying to get some experience in a body work shop? I'm wanting to start a body repair/spraying course next year after i've finished my music degree this year (Bit of a drastic change huh) 

Do you think it would just be best to go up to body shops and ask if they'd take on a 'free labourer' to gain experience etc?


----------



## waqasr

Oh im with drummer here!..i Love spray painting and just get such a satisfaction when i see ive ended with a great finish!..i too would love to open a bodyshop or atleast work in one as i dont know of any decent spray shops around my area and i really think i could do some good jobs as i take pride in the work i do.

Oh heres some pics of my xbox and controller i painted up!


----------



## Andyb0127

Gretsch-drummer said:


> Andy, do you have any advice on trying to get some experience in a body work shop? I'm wanting to start a body repair/spraying course next year after i've finished my music degree this year (Bit of a drastic change huh)
> 
> Do you think it would just be best to go up to body shops and ask if they'd take on a 'free labourer' to gain experience etc?


hi mate.
Yes I would defiantly try a few bodyshops in your area, and speak to there mananger explaining what you would like to do to gain experience in this trade.

If its what you really want to do don't be put off if you have a few knock backs persevere with it and keep trying, some will turn up mate :thumb:


----------



## theshrew

Andyb0127 said:


> hi mate.
> Yes I would defiantly try a few bodyshops in your area, and speak to there mananger explaining what you would like to do to gain experience in this trade.
> 
> If its what you really want to do don't be put off if you have a few knock backs persevere with it and keep trying, some will turn up mate :thumb:


Yes i agree its defo worth a shot.

The only thing to keep in mind is at first they will probably only have you doing the rubbish jobs. Rubbing down is one of the worst jobs in the world.

Id say the body repair of would be a more interesting side of things to go into. Obv you go for whatever you choose mate.


----------



## diablo-ph2

*Stuff ive painted*

Few sets of wheels and stuff ive painted. Most of these pictures were taken during, right after something was painted so some things still got flattened, polished etc.

Excuse the photo quality they were taken on my phone lol

15" bbs wheels













































18" Rota Torque reps





































306 bumper










Mercedes Alloys





































306 hdi/gti6 alloys





































306 d-turbo alloys





































Saxo VTR alloys





































Rover 200 wing














































307 hdi d-turbo alloys




























306 d-turbo alloys





































306 spoiler





































15" tsw stealths





































106 gti alloys


----------



## danboi2

some cracking work there guys, as other members have said better results than half the stuff I have seen coming outta body shops lately. By any chance do any of you live near south wales I could do with some bits done


----------



## gm8

to this










was by no means perfect but I was learning. I have since painted a few things , all rattle cans only


----------



## nick_mcuk

diablo-ph2 said:


> Few sets of wheels and stuff ive painted. Most of these pictures were taken during, right after something was painted so some things still got flattened, polished etc.
> 
> Excuse the photo quality they were taken on my phone lol


Nice results....but why did you leave the balancing weights on the above wheels?

Surely when they would be removed in the future you would be left with a skanky patch showing the old paint underneath?


----------



## james08

few pics of the stuff i did before i started any body repairs properly

my jag xjr alloys










































st170 alloys

































































































































couple of my focus


----------



## dubnut71

Only thing I've done is my range rover leather seat by airbrush!

Poor state to start with:



























Damage to one armrest










Both seats out and prepped ready to fill and accept colour



















Rubbed down with 1200 Grit










Finished effort after colour and satin top coat (3 coats) all by airbrush.



















Back in the Tank


----------



## :: blade ::

306 wing


























































Battery cover 50/50


















306 bumper



































Ford wheels


































All spraying done by rattle cans


----------



## black

big wow 

well done guys


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Just a quick Q guys.....Do you flatten back the final colour coat of solid colours (non metallic) before lacquering. Keep seeing posts which say Do/Don't.

Iain, still amazed by the shine on that rear rub strip you got.


----------



## JMorty

This is great! I'm looking to start doing up my A3 so this has really inspired me. Here's my wing mirror...








Sorry about the pants pic...


----------



## kempe

Couple of the wing mirror covers on my bro inlaws car




























And her is the mini I sprayed in a barn :lol:

From this



















To this


----------



## kempe

The mini roof painted with rattle cans


----------



## crazysnakeman

I was going to post my alloy wheel refurb but I don't want to now! all these are far too good :doublesho

I'll have to do a better job on the "new" car..


----------



## JMorty

kempe said:


>


lush job and pic!!!!


----------



## Andyb0127

kempe said:


> Couple of the wing mirror covers on my bro inlaws car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her is the mini I sprayed in a barn :lol:
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this


I like this looks great, fantastic finish on the paint.


----------



## Hynde

I want too!!! :lol:

This needed a quick fix










...so why not the whole car...



















and don't forget the wheels...





































...Hamann PG-1...



















...and with the car...



















e34...





































e36...




























...and interior...

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_1603.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_1625.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_1626.JPG/full

http://hynde.kuvat.fi/kuvat/*****+penkit/IMG_2720.JPG/full

...and more wheels. OZ Futura...



















No painting without these










Some pictures I found from my computer


----------



## eddie bullit

Amazing work above ^^^


----------



## Globy

Great jobs I've seen here!!:devil:
Anyone of you are a professional? :buffer:


----------



## kempe

Here are some shots of the silver base coat before the red candy


----------



## diablo-ph2

*306 bumper*

Peugeot 306 bumper I painted about a week ago























































Laquered









Flattened









Compounded/Polished up









Grill and splitter getting a lick of paint



























Bumper built up and ready to be fitted




























Bumper being fitted



















Before










After


----------



## waqasr

Awesome paint jobs guys!..lets see some more!..i just painted my wing mirror recently as someone knocked it off so had to get a new one..looks soo shiny on my dirty car


----------



## dzigimon

What do you guys use to sand wheels? Especially hard to reach places like edges on multi-spoke wheels...


----------



## JMorty

dzigimon said:


> What do you guys use to sand wheels? Especially hard to reach places like edges on multi-spoke wheels...


Wrap the sandpaper round a clubcard, works a treat! :thumb:


----------



## andyb

I sprayed a couple of cars many years ago with cellulose, but I`m well out of touch with what paints are used these days. I gather cellulose is no longer available and that 2 pack kills you!

So what do you lads who are spraying a whole car use these days??


----------



## kempe

My brother in laws astra I painted the roof for him in gloss black. This was using rattle cans and out side


----------



## Mattb23

how are you guys getting such a good finish with rattle cans?

heres my wheels


all done by mattphotos23, on Flickr


scalas by mattphotos23, on Flickr


scalas by mattphotos23, on Flickr

and my lights


lights After by mattphotos23, on Flickr


----------



## steveo3002

andyb said:


> I sprayed a couple of cars many years ago with cellulose, but I`m well out of touch with what paints are used these days. I gather cellulose is no longer available and that 2 pack kills you!
> 
> So what do you lads who are spraying a whole car use these days??


you can still get celly fairly easy..and yeah 2 pack is dangerous without the proper air fed gear


----------



## Andrew125

I congratulate you all, amazing work. There are some seriously talented people here..

I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Had a few projects lately. All rattle can jobs (all from poundland apart from the red, gotta' love the stuff. But used a better nozzle)

First are a couple farings off my mates bike that needed repairing and respraying:




























After spraying the white I flatted back and masked off ready for the red to go on:










That's where I'm at so far as halfords don't have the right blue needed to finish it off.

Here is a set of 307 alloys I bought and decided to respray:

Primer:









Colour coat x2:









Flat back and lacquer:

















Also just finished spraying some 306 Cyclone wheels (only sprayed 3 as the 4th is buckled badly: I HATE EBAY PIKEYS)


















Cheers.


----------



## Leemack

Nice work lads :thumb:


----------



## Brungle

really poundland paint? ha nice work!


----------



## brinks

Gretsch-drummer said:


> Had a few projects lately. All rattle can jobs (all from poundland apart from the red, gotta' love the stuff. But used a better nozzle)
> 
> First are a couple farings off my mates bike that needed repairing and respraying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After spraying the white I flatted back and masked off ready for the red to go on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I'm at so far as halfords don't have the right blue needed to finish it off.
> 
> Here is a set of 307 alloys I bought and decided to respray:
> 
> Primer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colour coat x2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat back and lacquer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just finished spraying some 306 Cyclone wheels (only sprayed 3 as the 4th is buckled badly: I HATE EBAY PIKEYS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


When you flat back the wheels before applying lacquer do you just rub down with fine wet and dry or is there more to it?

I've just done the base coat on my spare wheel and want to do it right even though it's only going in the boot!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Yeah, before lacquering (if its a non metallic colour!) I use 1500 grit Wet'n'Dry in a single direction i.e. back and forth, not circles.

A lil tip I use is leave the sandpaper in the soapy water container for about 5/10 minutes before you sand with it, it softens it up properly.


----------



## waqasr

I Use poundland primer actually. I cant really fault it as it does the job!. Heres another bit i did, my mates 330CI mirror cover.

Started off pretty bad, needed a colour change anyway as it was a replacement.









for fun i wetsanded it quite rough actually to see if i go through the clear......









...i did not go through









So then primered using poundland primer 









then 2 coats of colour and 2 coats of clear









Wetsanded









And Final pics all buffed up.


----------



## Needs a clean

Not car related, but here is the Xbox 360 controller i done for my son. 9mm bullets for the A, B, X and Y buttons and a 12 bore shotgun cartridge for the D-Pad. I masking taped his name in the style he wanted prior to painting.










Cheers,
Scotty.


----------



## seanl

So just to confirm, is it a bad idea to wet sand metallics and pearls in between basecoats, or just after clear coats only? Excellent work with all of these, just read through the whole thread! Inspiring me to make a go of a few bits on my Corrado. Mine is Dark Burgundy Pearl, hence the question. Thanks guys. ;-)


----------



## Mr yella

seanl said:


> So just to confirm, is it a bad idea to wet sand metallics and pearls in between basecoats, or just after clear coats only? Excellent work with all of these, just read through the whole thread! Inspiring me to make a go of a few bits on my Corrado. Mine is Dark Burgundy Pearl, hence the question. Thanks guys. ;-)


 NEVER wet sand basecoats b4 clear coats , during basecoats if you pick up a bit of **** , then yea nib it out , but don't do it if it's not needed ...


----------



## seanl

Spot on, cheers! Will get some pics up if they turn out ok.


----------



## Techgeek

Before:
































painted the bumpers and wheels completely and done blended in repairs to 2 front wings and 2 rear doors all with ratle cans on my driveway. got a rattle can of fade out thinners to do the blending in then wetsanded the whole car. spent about £35 in filler and painting materials on a £500 car plus a few bits and bobs off a facelift scrapper my mate had.
After:










We sold that when we bought a diesel m sport e60 that cost about 29 times as much and honestly the old audi was a better car.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Finally managed to finished my friends bike fairings:

Before/during:


































After:

















Rattle cans and masking tape.


----------



## kempe

Since being ill and not being able to finish any jobs, Or start any thought I would put up some as they are now.


----------



## Matt93

Wheels above look much better with the centre cap covered 

Heres my attempts:
Only pic of before: 








Before tyre shine:








After tyre shine and mini centre caps: 









Corsa sxi alloys...no before pic but were gunmetal grey so did them silver


----------



## jl_ep3

A mates, neglected spare track day wheels (x2)

























In Primer, then wetsanded with 1500








The metallic grey base (Acryllic)








The shooter








Base only








1K Clearcoat 








1K Clearcoat


----------



## Dannbodge

I painted the V grill from my Corsa.

In Primer:









Paint mixed up from the bodyshop my dad works in:









Painted:









Lacquered:









Mmmm Flake:









Finished and back on the Corsa:


----------



## mikey_d

just a few pics of the car fresh out the booth will now be polished and built back up the car was red before but i fitted a full new front end to the car as it was rotten.


----------



## CraigQQ

me and my dad restored this from the ground up...

and we never took a single photo :wall: :wall:

we done a few old cars but this was the only one we done everything..

I sprayed it, in a wood garage lined with 12p dust sheets and paint bought on ebay.. compressor and gun

unfortunately just one after photo I have from an old camera phone :wall:

biggest regret ever, both not taking photos and selling it(for a £2000 profit though) :wall: (I was only 15 when I sprayed this.. the guy that bought it thought it was done in a bodyshop, couldn't believe I had done it myself.)


----------



## rayy

heres a spoiler i rattle canned


----------



## waqasr

Very nice paint jobs guys!..also craigg i wish you did take pics of the befores of the car, id love to have seen the transformation, especially being done in a wooden shed with 12p dust sheets! thats what i like to see .


----------



## Bero

Not a great photo....but you get the idea!


----------



## jan1111

What aerosol-paint brand would you guys recommend for this kind of jobs?


----------

